

NASA Enterprise shuttle does NY flyby (Story & Video) - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-17874273

======
ComputerGuru
I think the Enterprise is ridiculously sexy - the tail semes different from
other shuttles, very modern-looking.

Damn shame, really. All of it. The organization that built an entire space
shuttle "just for testing" without ever flying it, the organization with
people that dared to do the impossible, against all odds and under the least
expected of circumstances just scuttles their entire shuttle program.
Ridiculous, perhaps even blasphemous.

